# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  A 1 day Cryptocoryne collection trip in Malaysia?

## illumbomb

Hi All,

Anyone interested to organise a 1 day cryptocorynes collection trip to Malaysia, say on one of the Saturday? I have got no contacts or idea on where to find them but is more than willing to be a participant. It will be a great alternative to just tending to our cryptocorynes indoor at home!

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## ZANE

Hey! I'd definately be interested in coming along. But I wouldn't know where to go either LOL. Honestly though, I'm not really much into Cryptocorynes, but would love to come along for the experience and to try and catch some fish/ other aquatic plants that occur in the same areas as the cryptocrones. I do needed a very advanced warning of when this might happen as deadlines usually keep me at work on saturdays :P. 

ZANE.




> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone interested to organise a 1 day cryptocorynes collection trip to Malaysia, say on one of the Saturday? I have got no contacts or idea on where to find them but is more than willing to be a participant. It will be a great alternative to just tending to our cryptocorynes indoor at home!
> 
> Regards,
> T S Wang

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone interested to organise a 1 day cryptocorynes collection trip to Malaysia, say on one of the Saturday? I have got no contacts or idea on where to find them but is more than willing to be a participant. It will be a great alternative to just tending to our cryptocorynes indoor at home!
> 
> Regards,
> T S Wang


count me in but i do need ample warning... I just came back from KL. Went over during the easter holiday and saw plenty of crypts growing along the streams and drains.......

----------


## nasty12

Count me in as well =D

----------


## illumbomb

Some lessons learnt from Mr Tree's Blog:
1) We need to rent a car at JB (unless someone drives) and we need seasoned drivers;
2) We need an old horse to guide us to minimise the possibility of getting tired and frustrated;
3) We need equipment (depending on each other's interest).

Some other considerations:
1) The possibility of bumping into Mas Selamat or equivalent while bashing in unknown territories?
2) The long lasting effects of Mas Selamat on custom clearance conditions? 

 :Razz:

----------


## planted86

i'm interested also.. but when will it be??

----------


## nature beauty

Well Bro, Wish to check with all of you do you wish to hunt for it in term of shop hunting or look for it out in the wild?? :Confused:

----------


## ZANE

In the wild sounds like more fun to me ! :Jump for joy: 




> Well Bro, Wish to check with all of you do you wish to hunt for it in term of shop hunting or look for it out in the wild??

----------


## ZANE

Yeah if someone could type a general list of things that each of us should bring that would be nice for some of us noobies like me.

For example, would I need thigh high boots or are just aqua slippers perferable? How about nets what size? Zip lock bags? Trowel/ small shovel? Mosquito spray? And Maps!! Oh yeah, sounds like we're gonna have to rent a mini-van! Share gas and rental costs. Passports needed to cross over into Malaysia? Ok sorry bout the dumb questions but ya never know... 

Z.




> Some lessons learnt from Mr Tree's Blog:
> 1) We need to rent a car at JB (unless someone drives) and we need seasoned drivers;
> 2) We need an old horse to guide us to minimise the possibility of getting tired and frustrated;
> 3) We need equipment (depending on each other's interest).
> 
> Some other considerations:
> 1) The possibility of bumping into Mas Selamat or equivalent while bashing in unknown territories?
> 2) The long lasting effects of Mas Selamat on custom clearance conditions?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Yeah if someone could type a general list of things that each of us should bring that would be nice for some of us noobies like me.
> 
> For example, would I need thigh high boots or are just aqua slippers perferable? How about nets what size? Zip lock bags? Trowel/ small shovel? Mosquito spray? And Maps!! Oh yeah, sounds like we're gonna have to rent a mini-van! Share gas and rental costs. Passports needed to cross over into Malaysia? Ok sorry bout the dumb questions but ya never know... 
> 
> Z.


some suggestions:

1. Army boots or crocs
2. 4" net x 2
3. Tupper ware various size not bigger than 4 "
4. extra change of clothes
5. rent a L300 storm
6. Good guide
7. ringgit for food and lodging and maybe even "coffee money" :Grin: 
8. jungle hat
9. gloves(?)
10. Camera
11.Army slacks or equivalents
12.SAF inspect repelllent :Grin:

----------


## planted86

guide where to find?? the other things are very easy to find...

----------


## budak

a gentle reminder: just take what you need – don't decimate the habitat. and if the spot is in a nature reserve/park, please leave it alone. 

personally i rather that you leave the rocks alone. plants can grow back, rocks can't.

----------


## illumbomb

My gear will probably consist of:
1) Bermuda + T-shirt
2) backpack
3) 2 bottles of mineral water
4) wet tissue and normal tissue
5) N73 phone cum camera
6) zip lock bags
7) extra bermuda + T-shirt
 :Cool:  insect repellant
9) ringgits for meals
10) SAF camo-stick (just joking)

I will be more interested in collecting cryptocorynes (probably maximum 2 pieces per species) for emersed growth. I would prefer to travel to 2 - 3 different locations for varieties but will go with the flow.  :Razz:  Hopefully some old bird here or across the causeway can be our CO for this trip  :Jump for joy:  or provide us with some maps highlighting some roads we should travel on to search for suitable streams? I don't mind sharing the cost of car rental (any contacts on car rental in JB?) too but someone needs to be the driver.....

----------


## David Moses Heng

should we start a recruitment drive? :Smile: 

if yes, me first. :Grin: 

1. Altum_lover76 aka David Moses Heng 
[email protected] 
96814289

----------


## planted86

bermuda? beware of leeches....

----------


## planted86

1. Altum_lover76 aka David Moses Heng 
[email protected] 
96814289

2. planted86 AKA choy jinhui
[email protected]
91384437

----------


## ZANE

Can anyone recommend where I might be able to buy the appropriate armyboots/ crocs at a reasonable price? Oh yeah, and IF you can, directions of how I can get to that store? Thanks!

----------


## illumbomb

I am the thread starter so I should be going also  :Razz: :

1. Altum_lover76 aka David Moses Heng 
[email protected] 
96814289

2. planted86 AKA choy jinhui
[email protected]
91384437

3. illumbomb
[email protected]
97400844

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Can anyone recommend where I might be able to buy the appropriate armyboots/ crocs at a reasonable price? Oh yeah, and IF you can, directions of how I can get to that store? Thanks!


 
what's your feet size? maybe i can lend you my army boots?

Call me. my contact is listed.

Cheers~!!

----------


## illumbomb

Wah you all "siao-on" leh, are you sure you all want to walk around with wet, soggy, heavy army boots the whole day? I thought sandals would be more comfortable.

----------


## planted86

> Wah you all "siao-on" leh, are you sure you all want to walk around with wet, soggy, heavy army boots the whole day? I thought sandals would be more comfortable.


more grip ma... some more the new army gortex boots quite comfortable to wear...

boots
1)more grip
2) less chances of spraining your ankle
3)if got mud boots won't get stuck inside
4)protect your feet from cuts blah blah blah

sandals
1)comfortable
2)light

but i will bring sandals or slipper along so that after that can change...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

Wow you guys are really hot on this trip!

You can do away with leeches ... there is a trick. wear a pantyhose! leeches wont bite it thru one. :Idea: 

anyway, let me know if you guys swinging vines from tree to tree and meet Jane there let me know!  :Roll Eyes: 

happy trips, Tarzans!

----------


## TS168

Hmm how come no one bring tiolet paper.  :Smile:

----------


## valice

Guys, do note that AQ do not condone acts of our members collecting wildlife or plants from nature reserves all over the world. As such I have deleted posts suggesting or revealing locations where you might find native flora and fauna.

We strongly suggest that should you do any collecting, please do so in abandoned palm tree plantations or road side streams or drains.

More discussion of locations which are in designated nature reserves will see the thread closed for discussion.

Cheers.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Tarzans,

look like you guys want to do some collecting flora and fauna, i rather you Tarzans take some Marco photo shootings and enjoy the quietness, coolness and total mystery of jungle can be.

Like I say before take an expenditure along the Johore River ( Kota Tinggi) to watch the nature's mesmerising phenomenon - the beautiful presence of fireflies found in abundance on berembang trees along the banks the Johor River and dine one of the Malay local seafood resturant try "Gong Gong" shell type, freshly caught water crabs and kelapu fishes under RM 100 for 8 hungry Tarzans!

Or Expenditure to Endau Rompin National Park try Leisure, jungle survival training, team building, adventure package with full detail itinerary and the cost ( not more than SGD 400) depends on how you like . Here the link, you can give a try.
http://impressions.com.my/endau.htm

If you guys going to Endau Rompin National Park, let me know i also want to be Tarzan , too!

----------


## TS168

I think there no more any place where we can watch firefly, i know when i was still staying in a kampung, i do see some at night outside our old house.

It will be great if it a nature walk and have some photo taking and some treking to see the nature which is rare in singapore.

thanks eddy for sharing. Would like to have short weekend trip, treking, ... It is also a good way to have some form of exercise...

----------


## David Moses Heng

Ehh... so when are we going guys? Should we meet up for more discussion so that we can put down in papaer what are the plans, wet weather program etc etc?

As fireflies, i just came back from a trip to malaysia firefly park near KL. Awesome sight!! :Well done:

----------


## illumbomb

I was hoping to get more feedback from old horses on the roads to travel on to find these "abandoned palm tree plantations or road side streams or drains" first before fixing the date? Since it would be a 1 day trip, hopefully the collection locations are nearby to JB city so as to cut down on travelling time.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I was hoping to get more feedback from old horses on the roads to travel on to find these "abandoned palm tree plantations or road side streams or drains" first before fixing the date? Since it would be a 1 day trip, hopefully the collection locations are nearby to JB city so as to cut down on travelling time.


Bro, maybe we can meet up for coffee and discuss? :Smile:

----------


## ZANE

Where and when will the discussion be? Please somewhere close to a MRT station!

In regards to old horses, perhaps we should try to 'invite' a few of them to be our guide(s) and see if anyone is willing? I'm new here but I've seen Kuching (sp?) post alot of cool jungle pics. It'd be nice to have him along with us I think.

Z.




> Bro, maybe we can meet up for coffee and discuss?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Where and when will the discussion be? Please somewhere close to a MRT station!
> 
> In regards to old horses, perhaps we should try to 'invite' a few of them to be our guide(s) and see if anyone is willing? I'm new here but I've seen Kuching (sp?) post alot of cool jungle pics. It'd be nice to have him along with us I think.
> 
> Z.


just let me know one day in advance.

----------


## illumbomb

But do you all roughly know where to locate these streams (I can't contribute much as I don't travel to Malaysia often)? If not meet up also can't plan for anything concrete unleass you all just want to go ahead and search along the way without any leads, then we must be prepared for the possibility of ending up empty-handed. By the way, any of you can drive in Malaysia?

----------


## jwuog

Hey guys, although you all don't know the exact sungei or stream or drain, but isn't the process of going with a group of like-minded people the most fun part? The exploring.

The end result – getting the crypt or fish is just cream. Enjoy!

----------


## ZANE

That's really nice of you man! I'll definately give you a call. I'm north american size 9 ... or so they say in some shoe stores  :Razz: . As for metric... don't ask me cuz most things in North America are still measured in Imperial scale lol. 

As for my name, just call me Zane. Just like my log-in. Yeah, I'll post my cell number as soon as I can figure out how to use the dang thing. Yeesh. Cell phones... yeah I know I need to catch up with the times :P. 

Z.




> what's your feet size? maybe i can lend you my army boots?
> 
> Call me. my contact is listed.
> 
> Cheers~!!

----------


## planted86

let me know of the planning kopi session also...

----------


## illumbomb

How about we settle on hiring a taxi for the whole day to drive us around like what some others did, we shall hunt for our taxi when we reach there and show the taxi drivers some photographs (from internet) of the types of streams / swamps we are looking for? We could try some locations (this shall be decided by the taxi driver) nearer to Johor Bahru (i.e. Pulai, Kulai, Tebrau, Tenggara?). Will this work?

----------


## planted86

don't think taxi driver will do that right? even if they do don't think it will be cheap also..

----------


## David Moses Heng

> How about we settle on hiring a taxi for the whole day to drive us around like what some others did, we shall hunt for our taxi when we reach there and show the taxi drivers some photographs (from internet) of the types of streams / swamps we are looking for? We could try some locations (this shall be decided by the taxi driver) nearer to Johor Bahru (i.e. Pulai, Kulai, Tebrau, Tenggara?). Will this work?


 
Eh... i don't think this is feasible... unless we know malaysian taxi drivers. May i counter propose that we get the seniors from our community like Mr Tree or Budak to bring us around?

----------


## illumnae

david, catch some wild bettas for me!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> david, catch some wild bettas for me!


 
okie if the trip is confirm... :Grin:

----------


## planted86

any update on the trip???

----------


## illumbomb

Well, looks like this trip if ever happen will be just between the few of us and it will be more a bashing trip than anything else with no promise of getting anything, its all for the fun and experience... my suggested itinerary:

7am: meet at Kranji MRT
7am to 8am: travel to Larkin
8am - 9.30am: travel from larkin to Kota Tinggi or Pontian (you guys decide)
9.30am - 10am: hunt for out horse (taxi driver for 7hrs, $20 per hr, total $140, split by 3 or 4 person so work out to be less than S$25 per person)
10am - 10.30am: travel to 1st location
10:30am - 11:30am: catch a handful of wild bettas and collect a handful of cryptocorynes
11:30am to 12:30pm - lunch
12:30pm to 1pm: travel to 2nd location
1pm - 2pm: catch lots of wild bettas and collect lots of different species of cryptocorynes
2pm - 2.30pm: sorting out all the wild bettas and cryptocorynes, desperately trying to squeeze them into out bag
2.30pm - 3pm: travel to 3rd location
3pm - 4pm: final round of collections, hit the jackport and catch / collect our dream betta / cryptocoryne  :Laughing: 
4pm - 4.30pm: travel back to bus station at Kota Tinggi or Pontian, still in a daze after hitting the jackpot, feeling that the trip is damn worth it  :Cool: 
4.30pm - 6pm: travel back to Larkin, keep checking on the bettas and cryptocorynes to make sure they are all right
6pm - 7pm: travel back to Kranji MRT, happy that we were not picked by the custom officers for checking
7pm - 8pm: eat dinner and make plans for the next trip next month
8pm - 8.30pm: cannot stand it, flag a cab and rush home 
8.30pm - 9.30pm: busy with fishes and plants, pissing off gf / wife for being dirty and smelly
9.30pm - 10pm: finally take a bathe
10pm - 12am: admiring the bettas and cryptocorynes
8am: wake up and rush to you tank and become horrified when you see that your other fishes have been infected by white spots, many shrimps have died, saw some pest snails crawling around......  :Evil:

----------


## planted86

DEAL!! lol... so when we going??

----------


## David Moses Heng

guys, should we meet up for coffee and finalise everything? :Grin:

----------


## planted86

ok! how about this coming sunday?? venue and time you guys decide.. lol..

----------


## illumbomb

I am free on this Sunday night, say after 7pm? If weekday, have to be next week, say after 7.30pm. Should meet somewhere with [email protected] so we can surf for info if required?

----------


## planted86

as long as there is mac there is wireless.... i'm fine with anywhere in singapore as long as there is public transport to that place... lol...

----------


## David Moses Heng

since we are all westerners, shall we meet at gombak mac on sunday night at 2000 hours(tentatively)?

Zane, you wanna come along?

----------


## nature beauty

Hi Bro Could I join in the fun???
If can, can I be keep in the loop too?? :Smile: 

Paul aka nature beauty
(98757479) Thank in advance :Grin:

----------


## planted86

> since we are all westerners, shall we meet at gombak mac on sunday night at 2000 hours(tentatively)?
> 
> Zane, you wanna come along?


can can!! no problem for me...

nature beauty,

can np... the more the merrier! :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

Guys,

i dont want to spoil the fun.....

Just recently, my malay friends who staying in Kota Tinggi kampong warned me, he had just unpleasant encountered face to face with King Cobra along the bank of the stream(kota tinggi stream).But luckly they not hurt. 

So you, Tarzan guys got to be very careful as King Cobras are excellent swimmers, often being found along the streams, and are avid tree climbers, too. They maybe have their nest around the area which they will guard ferociously until the hatchlings emerge. so be careful , Tarzans!

----------


## wynx

Hope you guys know what you are doing.. As far as my memory serve me right, mortality rate of the fishes caught can be rather high. 

Seriously 3 years on since making that pahang trip, my fondest memories are the places that we ventured and the companionship we had on that day and I can't recall what fishes we caught...but the memory of that day lives on..

BTW, the last of the Rasbora einthovenii have passed on, last december. 

One more thing, don't be too ambitious and try going during dry seasons.

----------


## ZANE

Heck yeah I'm there David!!!! :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

The one day I have off! Yay!
Oh wait... where is gombak mac??? Im not familiar with the local terms yet :Razz: .
Hopefully it's near an mrt stop, then I'm definately there!

Hope to see you all there!

ZANE.





> since we are all westerners, shall we meet at gombak mac on sunday night at 2000 hours(tentatively)?
> 
> Zane, you wanna come along?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Heck yeah I'm there David!!!!
> 
> The one day I have off! Yay!
> Oh wait... where is gombak mac??? Im not familiar with the local terms yet.
> Hopefully it's near an mrt stop, then I'm definately there!
> 
> Hope to see you all there!
> 
> ZANE.


it's opposite gombak MRT. You have my number. Call me when you are there.

So guys, are we fixed on this Sunday?

Bro Wynx, i guess the purpose of this trip is for meeting new faces and also to exchange knowledge and i guess for newbies like me, it will be a great learning trip. Any fish to catch not important. What is important is that we can have a first hand knowledge on how the natural biotope is like and stuff.

Eddy, thanks for your warning. We will be keeping a look out. SAF principle: 40&#37; working, 30% on sentry and 30% on rest.  :Grin: 

Cheers!!

----------


## illumbomb

I will be there. Is the Mac near to the MRT? Remember to bring your lap tops if you have.

----------


## planted86

ok deal!! let me save all your no. in case cannot find you all... :Grin:

----------


## illumbomb

I will be wearing a pink shirt with collars turned up, tight white pants, pink socks, white leather shoes and a yellow cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flower above my right ear. Please look out for me.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I will be wearing a pink shirt with collars turned up, tight white pants, pink socks, white leather shoes and a yellow cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flower above my right ear. Please look out for me.


ya right :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

I don't have a laptop. Does anybody else have?

----------


## illumbomb

I will bring my lap top to record the minutes of meeting. You guys may want to think about what to bring there, we will need to compile a list. And those people interested in catching fishes better research into how to ensure survival. We will also have to fix the locality, please research a bit so that you all know what to expect from which location. For me, I am more interested in taking photographs (using my N73) and collecting cryptocorynes (please let me find at least one species......).

----------


## planted86

maybe i also bring laptop along to help you search for info...

----------


## ZANE

LMFAO!!!! :Grin:  I nearly choked on my drink reading that! Rgr! Will look out for Illumbomb AKA MR.PINK!!!!!!! Hehe.





> I will be wearing a pink shirt with collars turned up, tight white pants, pink socks, white leather shoes and a yellow cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flower above my right ear. Please look out for me.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> LMFAO!!!! I nearly choked on my drink reading that! Rgr! Will look out for Illumbomb AKA *MR.PINK*!!!!!!! Hehe.


 
ehhh... comes to think of it, illumbomb may not be a bro after all. Illumbomb may very well be a lady. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## ZANE

Uhm... errrrr Oo0oppssie.... my apologies to Illubomb if thats the case. Mr. Pink was also a not-so-obvious reference to the cult movie hit "Reservoir dogs" by Tarantino. Well then, we shall keep a look out for Ms. Pink!  :Wink: 




> ehhh... comes to think of it, illumbomb may not be a bro after all. Illumbomb may very well be a lady.

----------


## illumbomb

I am a boy boy not a girl girl lah. Don't think any female will ever want to participate in such wild trip. And, I would never want to waste my 1st ever cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flower for such thing. I will probably be in burms and a pink T-shirt instead lah. See you guys tomorrow!

----------


## ukplanter

Just reading your thread guys, You dont know how frustrating this is for me. I would love the oppurtunity to go collecting crypts and fish for a day out in malaysia. My local river is the THAMES!! You guys have a great time and please post details and pics of what you collect. VERY VERY JEALOUS. 
(london)

----------


## illumnae

hey, the thames had a WHALE in it! don't diss the thames  :Wink:  i was in london while it happened too!

----------


## ZANE

I know what you're going through ukplanter and you have my sympathies, similarly just a few months ago I was in frozen Canada just dreaming of getting my feet wet trying to net some fish in a lush tropical jungle stream.... but now... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I'm THAT close to experiencing it!! So let me be a tad childish to my frozen mates back in the far reaches of the northern hemisphere...  :Blah: . Hehehehe. Ok here's to experiencing it for real! Cheers! And don't worry, I believe many of us will be taking lots of pics! I know I will!  :Jump for joy: 

Z.




> Just reading your thread guys, You dont know how frustrating this is for me. I would love the oppurtunity to go collecting crypts and fish for a day out in malaysia. My local river is the THAMES!! You guys have a great time and please post details and pics of what you collect. VERY VERY JEALOUS. 
> (london)

----------


## eddy planer

hey Tarzans,

how the meet up? any plan..if has detail location please pm me i will try to help you guys what you need to but cant be Tarzan with you guys...er er my jane is watching me lah!

----------


## planted86

haha.... haven't meet up yet...

meeting time at 8pm today leh... lol...

you can ask your jane along too... since both tarzen and jane lives in the jungle after they get married... :Grin:

----------


## Shaihulud

I would love to go on such a trip, just for the experience of it. However i am busy this month. I wish you all luck, and do keep the rest of us updated on what happens.

----------


## illumbomb

Dear All,

Attached are the draft minutes of meeting for your review and comments (please PM me if any).  :Blah:  

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## planted86

power... nicely done... :Wink:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Dear All,
> 
> Attached are the draft minutes of meeting for your review and comments (please PM me if any).  
> 
> Regards,
> T S Wang


power!! :Well done:  Will contact you shortly.

----------


## bryan

David,

If you have no ideal where to go, i'd suggest you have a chat with Nakamoto.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David,
> 
> If you have no ideal where to go, i'd suggest you have a chat with Nakamoto.


Thanks bro. will be heading there this wednesday. you wanna any plants? I have plenty to give away.

----------


## planted86

who is nakamoto??

----------


## David Moses Heng

> who is nakamoto??


a japanese who is now citizen of our country. He knows amano personally and he owns a camp site in pahang. Great guy. Into wild bettas. He used to have a few of them in his shop.

----------


## planted86

oh.. where is that shop??

----------


## nature beauty

So Bro do we comfrim our attendance here?? or do we Pm to someboday??? :Grin: 
thank bro Can't wait for the trip.
BTW apologise for not turning up fpr the meeting as i do not have net access at home hence i'm not aware of the meeting last sun, if there would be a second meeting can call or sms me so i can turn up too? my no. is 98757479 Paul aka nature beauty.

----------


## Merviso

Wah... really must salute to all you guys..  :Well done:  

I and my friends will be going to Malaysia around that time as well...  :Cool:  ... but we going to Sibu Kelong for a fishing trip... I remember always passing by some streams along the 2.5 hrs drive... maybe this time round I will ask them to stop for a while if I can see any interesting plants along the way...  :Grin:  

Hope to join you guys on your next trip... Cheers!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## illumbomb

Ok, seems like so far we will have 5 guys going, tentatively still meeting at 7am at Kranji MRT station on 19 April 2008 (April). Any updates yet on the recommended place in Johore to go to? I am beginning to gear up for it..... :Evil: 


The net's area is slightly larger than the size of A4 paper... come fishy fishy fishy......

----------


## David Moses Heng

guys, i have manage to recruit one guide for us. I was with him today and he recommended mersing where there are plenty of wild bettas, some of which are alien to me. For crypts, he suggested kota tingi. He even showed me his photos of past expedition to these places. Condition: He will only be available two weeks later.

----------


## planted86

POWER!!! hahaha now we got 2 cabs with 3 ppl in each cab... at least won't be so cramp... muahahahahaha....

me also gearing up... bought a 40liter backpack... a few nets... alot of plastic bags... lol...

----------


## illumbomb

Great! I can smell the steams and swamps and feel the leeches sucking my blood already!!! 2 weeks later meaning we have to postpone the trip to say 26 April 2008? And also, if we are travelling all the way down to Mersing, are we waking up a little earlier (say 06:30hrs) and try to still squeeze it into a day trip and returning really late (say after 22:00hrs) or are we thinking of extending it into a 2 days trip instead? 

David, do you want to check with our "guide" on his schedule and preferances as we won't want to drive him too hard and scare him off...... :Grin:  (also do extend our sincere thanks to him for agreeing to be our guide!!!).

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Great! I can smell the steams and swamps and feel the leeches sucking my blood already!!! 2 weeks later meaning we have to postpone the trip to say 26 April 2008? And also, if we are travelling all the way down to Mersing, are we waking up a little earlier (say 06:30hrs) and try to still squeeze it into a day trip and returning really late (say after 22:00hrs) or are we thinking of extending it into a 2 days trip instead? 
> 
> David, do you want to check with our "guide" on his schedule and preferances as we won't want to drive him too hard and scare him off...... (also do extend our sincere thanks to him for agreeing to be our guide!!!).


 
tentative date is early may and he suggested two day trip so that we won't be too tired out. The guy is none other than Mr. Nakamoto. :Smile:

----------


## planted86

cool!! its fine with me.. i got more time to save money for the trip.. but roughly how much per person??? cause now we will have 2x 140RM + stay leh...

----------


## illumbomb

Cost Allowance:

1) bus / MRT from home to Kranji MRT station: S$2
2) buy newspaper to read and currypuff + Kopi-O to eat during the trip: S$3
3) bus to and fro Larkin and Kranji MRT station: S$2
4) Bus ride to lst day location (Kota Tinggi / Mersing): RM$10
5) Lunch: RM$10
5) Taxi for 1st day (RM$20 per hour for 7hrs / 3 person): RM$50
6) Bus Ride to 2nd day location (Kota Tinggi / Mersing): RM$10
7) Accomodation (1 night twin sharing?): RM$50
 :Cool:  Dinner: RM$10
9) Breakfast RM$10
10) Taxi for 2nd day (RM$20 per hour for 7hrs / 3 person): RM$50
11) Lunch: RM$10
12) Bus ride back to Larkin: RM$10
13) bus from Larkin to Kranji MRT station: S$2
14) Dinner: S$5
15) Damn Tired, take cab back home: S$20

Sub-total: S$34 (for above)+ RM$220 (for above), + S$16 (for emergency) + RM$80 (for emergency)

Total: S$50 + RM$300 (S$130) = about S$200 per person to be allowed (not necessary equate to actual amount spent) for the 2 day trip

----------


## planted86

hmmm.... SHOULD BE ABLE TO save that amount...  :Laughing: 

so confirm early may??

----------


## ZANE

Hey Guys!

Been really busy with work but finally able to chill abit. In anycase, David and Illumbomb, can we lock in those dates with Mr. Nakamoto? And is everyone else ok with that weekend? I'm gonna try my best to lock those 2 days away so my job doesn't book me for a business trip. 

Also, I need to know where to get those cheap-arsed boots/ watershoes pls! I plan to buy some nets this weekend. Oh yeah, David, does Mr. Nakamoto have any tips for us in terms of preparation/ equipment to bring along? I just thought of 1 the other night actually:

1) Inflatable raft/ Air cushion

Why: Lots of ponds I've seen on other people's expedition photos where they said "If only they had a raft to go to further away from the shore...they saw plenty more fish ".... etc. etc...

Anyone have a canvas air cushion and inflator that we can use for this trip?
Ok later guys, keep in touch!

ZANE.

----------


## David Moses Heng

no inflatable craft needed as the water will only be waist deep but he did warn of water snakes and alligators though.

----------


## jwuog

Dudes, I remember watching a docu that says that water snakes are one of the most venomous snakes.

So I think it's a good idea for you guys to bring along a first-aid box. I believe there's also some "over-the-counter" anti-venom available in specialist shops. Not very sure but do check it out.

Better be safe than sorry.

----------


## A.Rashid

Good luck on your trip. But in my opinion its best to rent a car then along the way when u see streams u can just stop and scoop. plus also its a hassle and taxi driver might not like it with you and your wet clothing in his taxi.

Weather wise: its raining every now and then so water level can be high and I think it can be disappointing to see stream or rivers but you can go into (current can be strong)

lastly as mentioned by budak... take what you need and not what you want. remember Gaia is alway watching.....

----------


## eddy planer

> Cost Allowance:
> 
> 1) bus / MRT from home to Kranji MRT station: S$2
> 2) buy newspaper to read and currypuff + Kopi-O to eat during the trip: S$3
> 3) bus to and fro Larkin and Kranji MRT station: S$2
> 4) Bus ride to lst day location (Kota Tinggi / Mersing): RM$10
> 5) Lunch: RM$10
> 5) Taxi for 1st day (RM$20 per hour for 7hrs / 3 person): RM$50
> 6) Bus Ride to 2nd day location (Kota Tinggi / Mersing): RM$10
> ...


That great guys!

So forget to add another cost $5 for pantyhose to ward off blood sucking leeches. Tried before is work! hehehe.

----------


## A.Rashid

Leeches...

You take some you give some lah... anyway those leeches do good than harm.... suck your old blood and make your body work harder to produce new blood.

But from my experience, I had no leech experience in the south of Msia. Just be carefull of wild boars, tigers and elephants ok... also the infamous black ants that sting you until you scream....

----------


## illumbomb

Guys, 

A suggestion: To be considerate, please shave all your leg hairs prior to the trip to facilitate the leeches in sucking your blood. I am sure the leeches won't like the feeling of have hairs in their mouths.  :Blah:

----------


## illumbomb

Hey David,

Could you check if Mr. Nakamoto could tentatively fix which weekend in May 08 will the trip be scheduled so that we can all plan for it in advance and most importantly look forward to it!  :Smile: 

Also, could you check with him whether he is ok with our intended mode of transport (i.e. hiring of taxis) and our route (i.e. will it be both Kota Tinggi and Mersing or only one of them?) or does he have something else in mind? And also, as what Zane asked, does he have and tips for us (especially on equipment, attire and footwear?). Thanks for the coordination!

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## A.Rashid

> Ok, seems like so far we will have 5 guys going, tentatively still meeting at 7am at Kranji MRT station on 19 April 2008 (April). Any updates yet on the recommended place in Johore to go to? I am beginning to gear up for it.....
> 
> 
> The net's area is slightly larger than the size of A4 paper... come fishy fishy fishy......



Bro, This net wont do. you gotta get a net with a strong and firm frame. The net you buy will just bend and will be out of shape. Also you must have at least 2 sets of net. One with fine holes and the other slightly larger holes to suit the kinda fish you wanna catch.

these nets will be good if you can get them.

----------


## wynx

> Ok, seems like so far we will have 5 guys going, tentatively still meeting at 7am at Kranji MRT station on 19 April 2008 (April). Any updates yet on the recommended place in Johore to go to? I am beginning to gear up for it.....
> 
> 
> The net's area is slightly larger than the size of A4 paper... come fishy fishy fishy......


Sorry, to burst your bubbles... This net definitely won't make the cut to get your fishes..

----------


## David Moses Heng

guys, give me some time to reconfirm with him cos on my end i need to clock sales. Been having zero sales for two weeks running now... :Sad:

----------


## planted86

bro... if you want you can PM me his contact and his shop address... i quite free after sch... can go help you talk to him...

----------


## illumbomb

Hi Wynx and Rashid,

Thanks for the info, the type of net I bought simply shows that I am not too concerned about catching fishes!!!  :Laughing:  Hope that planted86 and zane bring the appropriate gears though. I will be the spoilt brat, not wanting to get dirty, standing beside the vehicle to "jaga (look after)" all your "barang barangs (belongings)" and give you all my moral support and eye power!  :Grin:  Joking, I will be busy taking photographs of you guys using my N73 to insert in our field report no. 001!!!!!

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## SOLAR TANHK

Hi Tarzans
New here, very envy of the trip. Never made it, got my own jungle to take care..with 3 little tarzansss.....Ha.
Dont think you need nets, the fish will run when it touches the water. Can buy those plastic net that people buy for wrapping moss, cheap too, 1 or 2 m by 0.5 m about 2 bucks. Can fold into small plastics bag some more. Maybe at hardware shop can buy even bigger ones. With so many hands, two of you can hold each side , 2 chases the fish to the trap, 2 can wipe their sweats.LoL. But like what others said, just choose what you need lah. Bring some cable tie if you want to tie it to a stick, then can play badminton also.....
Yah last, with 2 cabs, why dont rent 1 mini van/bus, no need to rent 2 drivers..Can party and sort your fish inside...

Cheers, and good hunting. (Just dont go and trap wild boar or tiger .......or tigresss or mas)
....or..... eeee ... or ......
DT

----------


## planted86

hmmm... good suggestion... but rent in singapore or malaysia???

lol... trap tiger??? i rather trap mas selamat... hahaha.... the prize money so high! lol...

bro illumbomb... actually i quite lost as to what to bring other than those listed in the list and will be bringing along breathing bag for those breathing fishes!! haha...

----------


## SOLAR TANHK

My friend rented a van in malaysia with driver. Singapore van need special permit??? 
Not to forget the old portable pump. You can seal the tube on the cap of a suitable plastic container cap and poke a little hole on the cap for the air to escape.
.....not to burst the bubbles, but you guys read the Strait Times about the $10000 dog. Same law for fish? With this money can open small fish shop?

----------


## ZANE

Hey Guys,

Long time no c everyone. I was just wondering if there was any news on our planned trip? 1.5 weeks till the first week of may! :Jump for joy:  In anycase I'm just starting to get alittle concerned if Mr. Nakamoto or David may not make it, should we make a contingency plan for an alternate trip anyways? If everything goes ok I plan to get my boots and bag sometime this week or early next week. Lets hear everyone's opinion on contingency plan(s).

Z.

----------


## nature beauty

> My friend rented a van in malaysia with driver. Singapore van need special permit??? 
> Not to forget the old portable pump. You can seal the tube on the cap of a suitable plastic container cap and poke a little hole on the cap for the air to escape.
> .....not to burst the bubbles, but you guys read the Strait Times about the $10000 dog. Same law for fish? With this money can open small fish shop?


Bro for my understanding you cannot drive a van or any of that kind that start with a P or G into malaysia hence i don't thik it will work.

But it cheaper to rent a malaysia van anyway, hope this help :Grin:

----------


## A.Rashid

> Dont think you need nets, the fish will run when it touches the water. DT


Bro different species of fish needs different techniques.

----------


## illumbomb

> Bro different species of fish needs different techniques.


I think to prepare for the trip, we need to find a pond accessible to us and ask some experienced fish catcher to give us lessons on how to catch different type of fishes. Of course, we need to ensure that we set up the pond to mimic the natural environment and prepare a few different types of fishes to release into this pond for training purpose. It will be a full dress rehearsal. We will share the cost of these fishes and all the cost associated with dressing up the pond. Agree guys?

----------


## planted86

lol... sounds like we are going to have a war with the fishes.... lol... anyway... any update of the trip??? need to prepare alot of things...


btw bro zane... i've sent you an PM regarding your HP no. .... i've just sent my phone for repair and your HP no. is gone... can drop me an sms with your name... thanks!!

----------


## A.Rashid

> I think to prepare for the trip, we need to find a pond accessible to us and ask some experienced fish catcher to give us lessons on how to catch different type of fishes. Of course, we need to ensure that we set up the pond to mimic the natural environment and prepare a few different types of fishes to release into this pond for training purpose. It will be a full dress rehearsal. We will share the cost of these fishes and all the cost associated with dressing up the pond. Agree guys?



Just sharing my experiences but if you think it a good way to make a good joke out of it.. then have it your way. 

Have a "nice, pleasant and successful trip".

----------


## illumbomb

Aiyah Rashid,

It was meant to be a joke but not directed towards you  :Razz: . It is for keeping my adventure trip kakis on their toes as I can see them getting very restless already as nothing is firmed up yet. Don't take it to heart, we really appreciate advise from you guys who have gone through these trips!!! Thanks again!

Regards,
T S Wang

(Additional clarifications: The post was meant to make use of the issue of needing different techniques to catch fish to pull the legs of fellow tarzens in this thread by presenting an absurd suggestion of gathering together for a training session since the trip has not materialise after more than 1 month. I expected responses from the tarzens such as: "Are you kidding?!?!?! / You must be joking!?!?!? / Thanks for making me laugh, I needed that to release stresses from work! / Are you serious?!?!? / etc. I did not realised that by using the function "Quote" to refer to this issue to kick start the joke, the "Quote" function actually implied that I am directing the reply to Rashid which therefore resulted in the whole misunderstanding. I therefore apologise to Rashid again for the insensitiveness.)

----------


## illumbomb

Hi Zane,

As what planted86 said, please pm or sms us your contact no for ease of contacting you! Don't worry, we will not give you nuisance call! I wanted to organise a last minute short trip last weekend but could reach you through pm so had to call it off! 

Have you talked to your contacts and find out where is a more suitable place to go to? If we do not have a guide to bring us around, do you guys still want to be "garang" and go for a 2 days trip (i.e. to further place such as mersing and passing by kota tinggi) or do you all want to be conservative and reduce it to a one day trip (i.e. to nearer city such as pontain or kota tinggi)? 

Also, I guess if we have no guide, we will have to follow the itinerary I suggested the last time, travel to the city we are going to via bus and then hire a local taxi there to visit the collection points.

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## planted86

i'm fine with anything... lets wait for bro david to confirm with the things 1st ba...

----------


## ZANE

Hey guys,

Yeah, I've recently heard from my 'source' (lol) and unfortunately, but understandably, for the sake of conservation they are not willing to reveal the knowledge we seek to just anyone. It's understandable because to be honest, I barely know them and viceversa. So no-go on info there. Sorry. Hopefully Mr. Nakamoto and David will be able to come with us. If not, I agree with Illumbomb, we should just proceed with our original plan. Ok guys later.

Oh yeah Illum and planted, I've PM'd you my cell number.

ZANE.

----------


## ZANE

Hey Guys,

Planted86 and Illum, uhm... I LOST YOUR PHONE NO.s please pm/ email them to me! Sorry guys... my place is such a mess right now :P.

Z.

----------


## illumbomb

Hi Zane,

Check your email. I have emailed you all our contacts. Don't need to contact me already, just remember to check you email regularly for the whole of next week!

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## planted86

lol.... i sms you with my name in it 1 min ago......

----------


## illumbomb

Hi Brothers,

I saw at Polyart at Clementi Blk 328 the net Rashid showed, they are selling for $19 to $25 depending on the size. Those interested in fishes can consider gearing yourself up for the coming trip!



Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## mzyao76

hi guys, i am from Johor Bahru,normally my cousin and me does such trips on our own, to austin hills ( now the nice eco system sadly became became a housing estate ), river sedili ( fresh water )near river tiram ( brackish water ) in oil plam plantation and some other we found nearby Johor bahru town. we found all sorts of fishes and other creatures, and some time drug addcit hide out ( recommand no silppers many needles can be out in mashes ) and at times we wonders too deep and almost get lost  :Smile:  

what we found are wild tiger barbs, prawns, and some fishes that we cant ID even thru a good fresh water fish guide.

just my 2 cents  :Smile: 

regards
Mark

----------


## David Moses Heng

sorry guys for the radio silence to this thread as i am very caught up with other things. I am afraid i can't make it. i will pm Bro Wang the numbers of Mr Nakamoto for linking up. Cheers!!

----------


## illumbomb

David,

Cannot make it for this round doesn't mean cannot make it for next round, I have a feeling there are more trips to come! Anyway, I bought a rather cheap ($29) and ugly pair of shoes today which I thought is pretty suitable for trekking (in terms of the grip provided by the sole) from Queensway Shopping Centre 2nd storey #02-45C. Hope it can last me for at least this trip!




Really ugly right?  :Laughing:  I have also bought a luminous orange long sleeve high neck leotard which I will wear with this shoes. With a black pair of leather gloves, I am all set to go and you will never get lost with me around!  :Blah: 

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## planted86

wow... with that orange shirt... i think you mean we won't lose you this time round... hahaha.....

----------


## A.Rashid

get this kinda bootie instead of shoe. its meant for diving and water sport. get those with thicker sol, available at Beach Road and all other diving shops. Shoes will get stuck in mud and hard to pull it out plus also since its not waterproof parasite might just sip thru and cause further complications.



It would be better if you can get wader suit, easy on and easy off plus u stay dry all the way, easy to pack and easy to clean.

where to buy... you gotta do some homework then...

----------


## mzyao76

Hi guys, if you all don't mind, i might be of help, if the main people are busy? just give a call +6012-7070529 or my Singapore number +65-31150616, i might be planing to go to Kota tinngi to do some searching in a place call forest resort, got some photos of a stream ( looks clean and not polluted )

regards
Mark

----------


## budak

can i remind you that if the habitat is in a nature or forest reserve, you aren't supposed to be collecting there? There are lots of other spots in Johore where collecting/netting is permitted though.

----------


## mzyao76

> can i remind you that if the habitat is in a nature or forest reserve, you aren't supposed to be collecting there? There are lots of other spots in Johore where collecting/netting is permitted though.


hi bro, its not a reserve its just a jungle stream beside a resort  :Smile:  next to some rubber tress plantation  :Smile:  no worries i know the law  :Smile:  as i kena warning before by forest officers in Malaysia Nature reserve Pahang  :Crying: 

regards
Mark

----------


## budak

Glad to hear that.

For booties, they cost between $20-30 at the Beach Road army market I recall, for black/blue china-made ones. No need get those fancy models.

----------


## Merviso

hey, you guys seems to be getting more and more ready for the big action...  :Kiss:  
Hope I will be able to join you all in some of the future trips... Cheers!  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> get this kinda bootie instead of shoe. its meant for diving and water sport. get those with thicker sol, available at Beach Road and all other diving shops. Shoes will get stuck in mud and hard to pull it out plus also since its not waterproof parasite might just sip thru and cause further complications.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better if you can get wader suit, easy on and easy off plus u stay dry all the way, easy to pack and easy to clean.
> 
> where to buy... you gotta do some homework then...


 
sorry but i seriously feel that these gears are way too extravgant for this trip unless trips like this one is going to be common thingy. if not SAF no 4 slacks and PCK boots would do just nice. :Smile:

----------


## planted86

PCK boots? i rather wear army boots... lol.... you will have a hard time walking if alot of water gets into the boots... and PCk boots might get stuck in the mud... :Smile:

----------


## illumbomb

Wah Rashid, wader suit...... I saw Mr Tree wearing this in his latest trip with Kuching in Guangzhou in China. Anyone know if such suit can be bought in Singapore? I do agree that this would be really ideal if we could buy it but provided that it is relatively cheap and we plan for more of such sessions!  :Smile: . 

Hi Mark, you stay in JB right? Do you think it would be better if we rent car from JB for 2 days and drive to Kota Tinggi + Mersing and back to JB or is it better for us to take a bus to each town and rent a cab for a day at each town? From what I research from the net, the cab will cost $20 per hour.Will renting a car for 2 days be a cheaper option? Any "lobang"? Thanks.

----------


## cakchew

Hi ppl,

I am Daniel here. read that you all have crypt collecting trips regularly. Can you add me in the group? my email is [email protected] and hp: 94575982. Thanks!!

----------


## mzyao76

> Wah Rashid, wader suit...... I saw Mr Tree wearing this in his latest trip with Kuching in Guangzhou in China. Anyone know if such suit can be bought in Singapore? I do agree that this would be really ideal if we could buy it but provided that it is relatively cheap and we plan for more of such sessions! . 
> 
> Hi Mark, you stay in JB right? Do you think it would be better if we rent car from JB for 2 days and drive to Kota Tinggi + Mersing and back to JB or is it better for us to take a bus to each town and rent a cab for a day at each town? From what I research from the net, the cab will cost $20 per hour.Will renting a car for 2 days be a cheaper option? Any "lobang"? Thanks.


Hi bro, yes, i stay in JB  :Smile:  renting a car is expensive here plus minus near rm100 ++ a day, i rather help you guys out by asking some of my friends see if they are able to lend me their MVP or SUV for a day or two. 

second option is i ask my dad is i can borrow his factory Van, for the trip. But i need to know how many people is going for this trip and when ?

plus in Mersing i can bring you guys to my malay nanny's home  :Smile:  i hope the stream near her kampong house is still around  :Smile:  been ages since i visted her, use to catch some bettas there when i was very much younger.

for this trip maybe i can recommand a LFS in Kulai, which i have been several times, it a very very BIG shop, heard that they are the suppilers for the southern region.

regards
Mark

----------


## illumbomb

Wah Mark,

I didn't know you were so on to even go out of the way to borrow a factory van to ferry a few wet smelly guys around! Thanks! This is exciting news for me, maybe you could let us know your plans (i.e. which month and which week is convenient for you) so that I could coordinate from Singapore side to know how many of us can make it! So you will dictate the location for the collections and we follow you unless I can get some guides from Singapore?  :Roll Eyes:  Thanks again!  :Well done: 

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## mzyao76

hi illumbomb, its not everyday, i get to meet people who are interested in same thing as i am  :Smile:  plus i get to meet more people  :Smile:  can exchange ideas and stuff  :Smile:  

my plans? well all i need to know when and how many people so i will be able to arrange the van or mpv or suv to get us to where we want to. plus i also need to take leave from work  :Smile:  i work 6 day week  :Smile:  so have to plan.

plus for back up plan just in case our dates clash, i have already ask my friends' van which there is a small charges plus a driver to bring us around. just in case my dad's factory van is busy.

if this trip for 2 day 1 night , i think we need a plan where to sleep for the night? or you guys planing to camp out?

regards
Mark

----------


## illumbomb

Hi Mark,

I will inform you once we plan something on our side. You too must inform us if you have something cooking in your pot and we'll see whether you can join us or we can join you ok? 

As for 2 days 1 night, it really depends where we go to (i.e. whether it is suitable for camping) and whether we have camping kakis with us (with suitable camping equipments), if not, we can just rent a reasonably priced hotel / motel to bunk in for a night. Whats more important is the time spent exploring and collecting!

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## Simon

and when you guys are having fun, don't forget safety first, watch where you are stepping, check the depth of the water and also remember to put on those seat belts. You don't want to experience what I have gone through in a hospital for 3 weeks even with the seat belt fastened.

remember you are in a foreign country, respect the law and be nice to people. (We had troublemakers following our car on a few outings)

----------


## illumbomb

wish us luck for the next 2 days!

Mark, last minute plan just confirmed tonight so can't reach you on time. Call me at 97400844 if you see this posting on time!

----------


## ZANE

Hey everyone....just dropping by to report: MISSION A SUCCESS!

ok...ok granted... we did not see 1 tiny cryptocrone but lots of fun, lots of pics and oh yeah some fish too  :Grin: . Look out for Illumbomb to post pics of our adventure into the wilds of... southern Malaysia. 

On a more sobering note, it is abit worrying, atleast to me that we were not able to find any crypts in the place(s) we went to. Then again, I don't know all that much about the plants.

----------


## planted86

1 of my fish that was caught on the 2nd day died.... :Sad:

----------


## illumbomb

Hope you all can successfully download the field report (about 5MB) and not be bored by it! Do help to identify some of the fishes. Thanks!

----------


## wiki

The link doesn't seem to be working. You may want to verify it again?  :Smile:

----------


## illumbomb

Click here for the field report.

----------


## A.Rashid

Well done and keep up the spirit guys. As long you are home safe and sound is good. 

So planning for another trip already? I guess better plan later as the weather is damn hot, not a good time for catching.

----------


## wiki

Thanks for the report. Well written and interesting. Fish 7 resembles an _Anabas sp._ (Climbing perch). Fish 11 resembles a young _Puntius lateristriga_ (T barb)_._

----------


## dwgi32

Really a interesting trip, really enjoy reading the field report.

----------


## illumbomb

Glad you guys enjoyed the report. Anyway the cost per betta needs to be amended as we only caught a total of about 10 - 12 bettas, so cost per betta for each person = 55/4 = S$13.75. How much does such less colourful wild betta cost currently in LFS? Probably cheaper right so the extra we paid are for the experience of catching and observing them in their natural habitats!

----------


## mzyao76

> Glad you guys enjoyed the report. Anyway the cost per betta needs to be amended as we only caught a total of about 10 - 12 bettas, so cost per betta for each person = 55/4 = S$13.75. How much does such less colourful wild betta cost currently in LFS? Probably cheaper right so the extra we paid are for the experience of catching and observing them in their natural habitats!


WOW! brother! i miss the chance to go with you all! saw your FR man! soild! sorry i wasnt able to go on the short notice, as my grandma fell and was admitted in NUH SG , was i was kinda busy the last week or 2.

i am back now  :Smile:  and guess what brother! i bought a 7 seater Honda Mobilio! so the next trip gimme a call! maybe i can cut down on the travelling cost  :Smile: 

Been raining these few days should be a good time to go around soon  :Smile:  last sunday i went to a near spot near Permas not bad place but didnt have a gear seen several fishes swiming in the small streams.

regards 
Mark

PS. bro gimme advance timing  :Smile:  i sure like to go out with you guys!

----------


## rbt

Well done and presented in a lively manner :Well done: . I guess in future trips you will be able to catch more fishes. Did you guys bring along a portable air pump with you?

----------


## illumbomb

Hi rbt, no water air pump was brought as we mainly targeted labyrinth fish only.

----------


## illumbomb

Went to Kota Tinggi again today with Zane, and we ended up cryptocoryne-less again, sigh....... The taxi driver kept telling us he knew which plants we were looking for (even after I showed him many photographs of cryptocorynes from my hand phone) and brought me to various streams to find the "plant with flower sticking out of water" but could not locate them. 

In the end he told us that the Pasar actually might sells them (he said that the flowers are used for cooking and Indian prayers). We followed him to the market to clear all doubts and found out that he was referring to some other flowers instead (with a white firm stem and pinkish flower at the top) .... Hai... a wild goose chase after all.

Anyway, below are some photographs of our catch which included rasbora, barb, gourami, goby, betta, half-beak, freshwater shrimp, "killifish" look-alike, channa, etc:

----------


## nostalgia

What a fun report to read!  :Smile:  
Cheers!

----------


## illumbomb

Price to pay for such field trips: temporary disfigurement to my beautiful hairy fair legs (even after using insect repellant!)  :Laughing:

----------


## A.Rashid

> Went to Kota Tinggi again today with Zane, and we ended up cryptocoryne-less again, sigh....... The taxi driver kept telling us he knew which plants we were looking for (even after I showed him many photographs of cryptocorynes from my hand phone) and brought me to various streams to find the "plant with flower sticking out of water" but could not locate them.


the trick is... dun ask taxi driver.... but ask the kampong boys especially when u spot them near streams or 'longkang' they will for sure give you good 'tips'.

----------

